# Your FAVORITE cabinet Primer + Paint



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Been reading the “cabinet primer/ paint” posts on PT going back pretty far & noticed some of the most loved options aren’t available anymore for those in low VOC control areas. 

So....(drumroll plz):
If u had to pick 1 PPRIMER + 1 PAINT for finishing white/light cabinets today- What would they be? 

*EDIT (per coconut): For unfinished cabinets (new build), spray OR brush/roll...whatever tickles ur fancy. 

Lets see if we can get a master list


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> Been reading the “cabinet primer/ paint” posts on PT going back pretty far & noticed some of the most loved options aren’t available anymore for those in low VOC control areas.
> 
> So....(drumroll plz)....if u had to pick 1 PPRIMER + 1 PAINT for finishing white/light cabinets today- what would they be?
> 
> Lets see if we can get a master list



New work or previously finished? Paint grade or spray only?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> New work or previously finished? Paint grade or spray only?




Edited the question- always catch the details don’t cha?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I do not do a lot of cabinets. But when I do I always use California Grip Coat for the primer and Advance for the top and sometimes California Ultraplate...especially if I need a quick turnaround.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Sherwood universal primer 5421 with Kem-Aqua top coat 1st choice or Sherwood universal primer with Scuff-X, If solvent based on uncoated new cabs i'd use Chemcraft post cat plastiprime with Chemcraft 2pt conversion varnish top coat.


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

Find a Milesi, Renner, CIC dealer closest to you. You try any of those products and you will never use Sherwin, PPG, or BM again. No comparison.

If bare wood then those products are self sealing (no primer needed).

If not then use BIN for your primer.


----------

